# Jayb and DP starting their journey



## jayb

HI 
Some of you will know me some wont but if you read my signature you will see that it has been a long journey already.
Had information evening beginning of September and then on Monday we had out initial visit with the sw who was lovely. She is now writing a report and if her manager agrees for us to proceed further then they will contact mine and DP's GP and arrange for a full medical and then have our CRB checks.
For those that have already had their medicals what does this involve?

We are both very excited and know that this journey will not be short either and not easy. But we are ready and are looking forward to finally having a family and being parents.

Are any of you at this stage now. Hope I am on the right page of the Forum. Have read lots of your stories over the past few months. Thank you for sharing your experiences.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## wynnster

Hello Hun

Good to see you posting and fab news on your adoption journey so far - Hope you get that call soon  

Have you emptied your inbox yet?  

This section is for peoples completed adoption journeys, there is a section called 'adoption diaries' for adopters to write their personal journals if you wish me to move this to there? or there is also an 'adoption virgins' thread for people at the beginning of their journeys? 
PM me your preference hun and I'll move you along  

Really good to have you on board


----------



## ritzi

jayb 

massive       

great to see you here  

ritz


----------



## Jo

Jayb
Only just seen this 

I wish you both all the best for your journey, you will make fab parents, just hang on to that dream hun, you will get there 

Love Jo
x x x


----------

